# Worming : Worms/Wormers



## Guest

*Worms/Wormers*

*Disclaimer*

Off Script / Extra Label is a term that you will see used a lot with goat owners. Since we commonly use meds/wormers that are actually designed for other animals, we often have to go outside of what is put in print by pharmaceutical company's.
Although many of the wormers and meds listed in this section have been used with success by several goat herders for many years, several of the listings and doses here are being used Off Script/Extra Label.....(which basically means it should be only given under the advisement of a licensed veterinarian). We ask you to take note that the FDA has not approved many of these meds for use in goats, nor have established official meat or milk withdrawal times for use in dairy goats. When we do find milk withdrawals specifically for goats, they rarely are with dosages or routes we typically use.
We have gathered the information in this section from different goat herder's in the field. This information is only their opinions on what has worked for them in the past.

WORMING PREGNANT DOES

There is always some risk involved in giving pregnant doe's meds. Some doe's have reportedly aborted pregnancy after being given wormers that contain flukacides.....like Ivomec+, or Valbazen. This risk is highest during the first trimester (50 days pregnant), and tends to decrease substantially during the last trimester (after 100 days bred).

Notice Vicki's pregnant doe management in her Birth to Kidding article..... """ """First 50 days of being bred don't DO ANYTHING to them NO Stress or 
Changes. Implantation of the eggs into the uterus can be up to 14 days. Worming with anything, antibiotics, feed through products, can cause a doe to slip the egg and not implant it. Using wormers if you must for the health of the doe, pick one without a flukecide in it. Do not use Valbazen or Ivermectin Plus that contain products to kill liver flukes.
At 100 days bred use Ivermectin Plus 1 cc per 30 lbs orally (this is for liver Flukes, lungworm, 4th stage HC.) """

Pre-breeding worming of you doe's the month prior to being bred, should help you avoid having to give wormers in these critical times during their pregnancy.

Thankyou

*Withdrawal Times on common Wormers
*
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf
http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/Goatmeds.pdf

*Fecal Sampling *

IMPORTANT NOTE...... Fecal sampling is an effective tool in letting you know whether or not your choice of wormer, or method of worming has be effective on an animal. Although fecal sampling is not 100% perfect, it is a great way to find the proof that you need in order to know whether or not you're wasting your time with what you are currently using, or doing when it comes to internal parasite control. We highly recommend that you either use a vet to run fecal test on your animals, or purchase a microscope, and learn how to run fecal samples at your own place. 
http://www.goatbiology.com/fecal.html
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,29.0.html
http://www.apacapacas.com/parasites/

*Tape Worms*

A. Zimectrin Gold / Praziquantel
1cc per 50# should get both the tapes and any intestinal worms.

B.Treatment of Tape Worms should include dosing with a white wormer. Heavy dosing is required to cause the worms to detach and be expelled. Possible worming products include Safeguard & Panacur, which need to be used at 3 to 5 times the dosage on the labels and used for 3 days in a row, alot of drug for a kid or Valbazen 1cc per 10 pounds orally.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Liver Flukes*

Liver Flukes - Ivomec PLUS at 1cc per 30lb. given orally or
Valbazen 1cc per 10 pounds used orally. Levamisole cattle injectable 3cc per 100 pounds or Prohibit. ( Prohibit (Levamisole Concentrated Drench Solutuion) 
Add one packet to 17 and 1/2 ounces of water, I am using snowcone syrup. Give at 2cc orally per 50 pounds. Be pretty accurate with these weights as this product can cause frothing at the mouth.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=78.0
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,64.0.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lung Worms*

Lungworms - 1% Ivomec injectable used at 1cc per 50 pounds orally. Levamisole cattle injectable used at 3cc per 100 pounds (overdosing of this can give you salivation, unsteadiness of gate etc.) Also you can use Prohibit same drug as Levamisole. Add one packet to 17 and 1/2 ounces of water, I am using snowcone syrup. Give at 2cc orally per 50 pounds. Be pretty accurate with these weights as this product can cause frothing at the mouth.
Valbazen 1cc per 10 pounds orally.
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,59.msg0.html#new
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Haemonchus contortus....(HC)
*
*A*. Cydectin® Pour-On for Cattle
Contains 5 mg moxidectin/mL
1ml/22#'s = 5mg moxidectin (cattle dose) also (goat dose used by most of us)
*B*. Cydectin® Oral Sheep Drench
Contains 1 mg moxidectin/mL
1ml/11#'s= 1mg moxidectin (recommended sheep dose)
*C*. Quest® Gel moxidectin~Contains 20 mg moxidectin/mL ......Quest is 4x's stronger than Cydectin.
So, if the dose for Cydectin is 1cc/25# or 4cc/100, Quest would be 1cc/100#'s or 1/4cc per 25#.
**** Cydectin injectable that contains 10mg/kg moxidectin and is dosed at 2.5 ccs per 100 lbs
*D*. Ivomec (1%) ....1cc/25#'s
*E*. Levamisole (wormer) Prohibit (Levamisole Concentrated Drench Solutuion) 
Add one packet to 17 and 1/2 ounces of water, I am using snowcone syrup. Give at 2cc orally per 50 pounds. Be pretty accurate with these weights as this product can cause frothing at the mouth.
*F*. Moxidectin (Cydectin®) treatment in goats
(Editors Note ; This form and method of using Moxidectin is fairly new to most of us at a farm level at this time. The "recommended" statement below came from an outside source, and few if any of us have had the chance to try this route to see if it will work effectively at our farm level, and in our locations.)
It is recommended that the cattle injectable formulation of moxidectin (recently approved by FDA) be used in goats because moxidectin (Cydectin®) has a superior pharmacokinetic profile in goats when administered by subcutaneous injection as compared to when administered orally. By being able to use the injectable you are only using 1 cc per 110 lbs instead of 1 cc per 22 lbs. This will be cheaper to give as an injectable.
*G*. Zimectrin Gold / Praziquantel
1cc per 50# should get both the tapes and any intestinal worms. Since the Ivomec + that we generally use is 1% and we give it at 1cc/35 and this is 1.55% you're getting close in the right amounts.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,64.0.html
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,9.0.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Menengial Worm.*

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/deerworm.html

Is she dragging her toes in the rear on either leg when she walks? That was the first symptom both times I had menengial worm. The doe, and the buck here, were just off, I honestly thought they were foundering, but not heat in the feet. It was morelike thier hip joints hurt, like a breeding injury. About a week later they went down.

I would use Ivermectin Plus, a big oral or subq dose, use the banamine at 1cc per100 pounds no more than 6 days and use Dex., 1cc per 100 pounds day 1 thru 3, 1/2 per 100 days 4 through 6. I would much rather treat a guess since you have white tail deer not only on your farm like me, but in your hay/grass, than have her go down and then you have to not only treatbut prevent pnemonia and cocci with our wonderful weather right now!

Vicki

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Excerpts from "Management from Birth till Kidding". (WORMING)
*

Read Entire Article at

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,2077.0.html

"""Day 20 (20 days old) Worm with Valbazen 1cc per 10lbs (this is for tapes) Important note is that my
babies are not in pens frequented by adults; so adult worms aren't a worry for me until my kids are older. If your babies are in with adults than you will have to worm them with your adult wormer, here Cydectin. Worming kids every 3 weeks until weaned and well grown is the best prevention, along with cocci, giving you healthy, robust kids that can be bred their first year. Do not wait for symptoms of cocci or worms and then use treatment, think prevention always."""

"""At 45 days old (6 weeks) give round 2 of Corid for 5 more days; Give their CD&T injection. Worm.
At 67 Days (9 weeks) Give CD&T injection. Switch wormer to Cydectin.
At 12 weeks decide if you are ready to wean them. They should be eating 1 lb of grain. Kids should be gaining roughly 10 lbs a month so by breeding age they will be 80-90 lbs. Worm with Cydectin. """

"""Breeding Time
For arguments sake lets say your doeling was born in March and is now 90+ pounds and you want to breed her in October, to have kids in March.
In September ....... Worm with Cydectin 1cc per 22 lbs."""

"""First 50 days of being bred don't DO ANYTHING to them NO Stress or 
Changes. Implantation of the eggs into the uterus can be up to 14 days. Worming with anything, antibiotics, feed through products, can cause a doe to slip the egg and not implant it. Using wormers if you must for the health of the doe, pick one without a flukecide in it. Do not use Valbazen or Ivermectin Plus that contain products to kill liver flukes.
At 100 days bred use Ivermectin Plus 1 cc per 30 lbs orally (this is for liver Flukes, lungworm, 4th stage HC.) """

""Day of Kidding

Worm the does with cydectin 1cc per 22lbs.

10 days after kidding use Valbazen 1cc per 10 lbs. This is the only time I tape worm my adult does, milk withdrawal is 3 milkings, 36 hours. Tapes are of no consequence to the adult goat and being the only worm owners can see with the naked eye, they are the most problem for owners. I do this one worming since this time also coincides with appraisal and showing and having a lot of new folks at the farm for sales of kids, milkers and milk&#8230;so wouldn't want any tapes in the poop!""""
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just to clarify - the proper oral dose of Cydectin Injectable is 2.5 ccs
per 100 lbs, not 1cc per 20 lbs. The proper oral dose of Cydectin
Pour-On is 1 cc per 20 lbs. Each form of Cydectin has a different
amount of the chemical in it. Cydectin injectable is twice as strong as
Cydectin Pour-On. Please consider this before using an across-the-board
dosage on these products!


----------



## LynninTX

*Re: Worms/Wormers*

If you want them.... here are my lazy woman's cydectin numbers.

weight	dose

5.5 0.25
11 0.5
16.5 0.75
22 1
27.5 1.25
33 1.5
37.5 1.75
44 2
49.5 2.25
55 2.5
60.5 2.75
66 3
71.5 3.25
77 3.5
82.5 3.75
88 4
93.5 4.25
99 4.5
104.5 4.75
110 5
115.5 5.25
121 5.5
126.5 5.75
132 6
137.5 6.25
143 6.5
148.5 6.75
154 7
159.5 7.25
165 7.5
170.5 7.75
176 8
181.5 8.25
187 8.5
192.5 8.75
198 9
203.5 9.25
209 9.5
214.5 9.75
220 10
225.5 10.25
231 10.5
236.5 10.75
242 11
247.5 11.25


----------

